# lo que te permite practicar



## maicart

Tengo una duda en relación a "lo que" en la siguiente frase:

Escuchas la conversación de dos empleados, *lo que* te permite practicar el adverbio pronominal "en".

Creo que "lo que" introduce una oración de relativo explicativa en español, es decir, una "nicht notwendige Relativsätze".

En alemán ¿se podría decir lo siguiente?

a) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *was *dir ermöglicht das Adverbialpronomen "en" zu üben.
b) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *die *dir ermöglicht das Adverbialpronomen "en" zu üben. (si se refiere a die Unterhaltung)
c) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *das *dir ermöglicht das Adverbialpronomen "en" zu üben. (si se refiere a das Gespräch)

d) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *mit denen* du das Adverbialpronomen "en" üben kannst. (si se refiere a los empleados)
e) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *mit der* du das Adverbialpronomen "en" üben kannst. (si se refiere a die Unterhaltung)
f) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *mit dem* du das Adverbialpronomen "en" üben kannst. (si se refiere a das Gespräch)


----------



## Alemanita

Con ninguna de las frases que propones me siento a gusto. Porque si sólo *veo* hablar a la gente no aprendo nada... y aún si los _escucho_ hablar, ¿cómo podría _practicar_ el uso de "en"?
De forma natural diría:
Du hörst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen und hast dadurch die Gelegenheit, die Verwendung von (/des Adverbialpronomens) "en" zu lernen.
Si se tratara de una frase introductoria a algún video didáctico se podría decir:
Höre die folgende Unterhaltung zwischen ein paar Mitarbeitern und achte auf die Verwendung von "en".
"lo que":
Vi muchos videos en alemán, lo que me ayudó mucho a aprender el idioma.
Ich habe viele Videos auf Deutsch angeschaut, was mir sehr geholfen hat, Deutsch zu lernen.
Sieh diese Unterhaltung zwischen Mitarbeitern einer Firma an. Das wird dir helfen, die Verwendung von "en" zu lernen.


----------



## maicart

Alemanita said:


> Con ninguna de las frases que propones me siento a gusto. Porque si sólo *veo* hablar a la gente no aprendo nada... y aún si los _escucho_ hablar, ¿cómo podría _practicar_ el uso de "en"?
> De forma natural diría:
> Du hörst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen und hast dadurch die Gelegenheit, die Verwendung von (/des Adverbialpronomens) "en" zu lernen.
> Si se tratara de una frase introductoria a algún video didáctico se podría decir:
> Höre die folgende Unterhaltung zwischen ein paar Mitarbeitern und achte auf die Verwendung von "en".
> "lo que":
> Vi muchos videos en alemán, lo que me ayudó mucho a aprender el idioma.
> Ich habe viele Videos auf Deutsch angeschaut, was mir sehr geholfen hat, Deutsch zu lernen.
> Sieh diese Unterhaltung zwischen Mitarbeitern einer Firma an. Das wird dir helfen, die Verwendung von "en" zu lernen.


Muchas gracias @Alemanita . Más que el sentido estoy interesado en las distintas posibilidades. Por ejemplo:

Escuchas la conversación de dos empleados, *lo que* te permite mejorar tu alemán. (o lo que tenga sentido)

a) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *was *dir ermöglicht dein Deutsch zu verbesern. 
b) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *die *dir ermöglicht dein Deutsch zu verbesern. (si se refiere a die Unterhaltung)
c) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *das *dir ermöglicht dein Deutsch zu verbesern. (si se refiere a das Gespräch)
d) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *mit denen* du dein Deutsch verbesern kannst. (si se refiere a los empleados)
e) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *mit der* du dein Deutsch verbessern kannst. (si se refiere a die Unterhaltung)
f) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *mit dem* du dein Deutsch verbessern kannst. (si se refiere a das Gespräch)


----------



## Alemanita

maicart said:


> a) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *was *dir ermöglicht dein Deutsch zu verbessern.
> b) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter eine Unterhaltung führen, *die *dir ermöglicht dein Deutsch zu verbessern.
> c) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter ein Gespräch führen, *das *dir ermöglicht dein Deutsch zu verbessern.
> d) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter, *mit denen* du dein Deutsch verbessern kannst, sprechen.
> e) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter eine Unterhaltung führen, *mit der* du dein Deutsch verbessern kannst.
> f) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter ein Gespräch führen, *mit dem* du dein Deutsch verbessern kannst.



Saludos.-


----------



## anahiseri

maicart said:


> a) Du siehst ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *was *dir ermöglicht das Adverbialpronomen "en" zu üben.


si lo que te interesa es la versión alemana de "lo que" o "lo cual",  esta frase con *was* es lo que buscabas. Por cierto tengo mucha curiosidad: ¿qué es el *en?*


----------



## maicart

anahiseri said:


> si lo que te interesa es la versión alemana de "lo que" o "lo cual",  esta frase con *was* es lo que buscabas. Por cierto tengo mucha curiosidad: ¿qué es el *en?*


@Alemanita @anahiseri 

Muchas gracias, me queda todo claro. Era para un ejercicio para enseñar francés en el que quería explicar cómo usar el pronombre adverbial "en". Tienes la explicación aquí. Por ejemplo:
Tu veux des pommes ? (¿Quieres manzanas? --> Tu en veux ? ¿Quieres?)

Lo que me traía de cabeza era el uso de "lo que", ya que el Google Translate me había confundido. Cuando pongo en Google Translate esta frase:

Ves a un par de empleados hablando, *lo que* te permite practicar el pronombre adverbial "en".
El resultado es:
Sie sehen ein paar Mitarbeiter sprechen, *mit denen* Sie das Adverbialpronomen "in" üben können.

En realidad supongo que lo Google interpreta es que "Ves a un par de empleados hablando, *con quienes* puedes practicar el pronombre adverbial "en". Pero ese no es el sentido de mi oración.

Ahora me queda claro que para expresar ese "lo que" o bien usamos "was", o bien otro pronombre relativo (der, die, das), o bien "mit dem/der..." (con lo/la que...). Este enlace me ha ayudado también.


----------



## anahiseri

Muy bien , Maicart
sabiendo que se trata de francés, ya está claro el *en   *

Desde el punto de vista del alemán, se me ocurren estos ejemplos para explicar el *en:*
Je n'*en* veux plus  =  Ich möchte nichts mehr *davon*
Ils *en *parlent  = Sie sprechen *davon.*
Elle achète *en *deux. = Sie hat zwei *davon* gekauft.

perdón por la posible mala ortografía


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> Elle achète *en *deux. = Sie hat zwei *davon* gekauft.


Esto último (Sie hat zwei davon gekauft), que yo sepa, sería:
Elle en a acheté deux.
En presente:
Elle en achète deux.


----------

